# 10 نصائح تجعل حديقة منزلك مكان مثالي للاستجمام والراحة



## mary naeem (13 أغسطس 2015)

*10 نصائح تجعل حديقة منزلك مكان مثالي للاستجمام والراحة*







*بينما نقوم بوضع كل الاهتمام والتركيز على التصميم الداخلي للمنزل، نغفل أحيانا اهمية التصميم الخارجي، برغم انه يشكل واجهة المنزل، ومساحة مثالية للاستمتاع بالاوقات الدافئة بصحبة العائلة او الاصدقاء، واذا قمنا بتصميمه على الوجه الامثل، فسيمنحنا ذلك طاقة وحيوية للاستمتاع ويحفزنا على قضاء المزيد من الوقت خارجا، وتنظيم حفلات شاي لا تنسى ! *




*




*

*اكتشفي معنا 10 نصائح ذكية لاعادة تصميم ديكور الحديقة في منزلك..*


*1- استخدمي وحدات تخزين أنيقة وذكية*


*بعض الاغراض يمكن تخزينها خارجا..فلم لا نستغل ذلك ونقوم باستخدام ارائك ذكية التصميم مع وحدات تخزين سفلية؟ سيساعد ذلك في اخفاء الكثير من الاحتياجات وترتيب المكان.*


*



*


*2- اتركي مساحة للحركة*


*الساحة الأمامية للمزل قد تكون مكاناً مناسباً للعديد من الانشطة والتجمعات عندما يكون الطقس مناسباً، ولذلك يفضل ترتيب الطاولات والكراسي وغيرها من قطع الأثاث التي تستخدم خارج المنزل بشكل جيد و ترك مساحات مناسبة لحرية الحركة تساعد في التمتع بالمكان.*


*



*


*3- لا تكتفي بنوع واحد من أرائك الجلوس*


*لماذا نستخدم نوع واحد من ارائك الجلوس ونكرره بطريقة مملة في كافة أرجاء الحديقة؟ بينما يمكننا استخدام عدة أنواع من أرائك الجلوس مثل الأرائك الخشبية أو الإسمنتية أو الرخامية أو العضوية أو المبطنة بالوسائد وغيرها في تناسق فني يساعد في تجميل واجهة المنزل.*


*



*


*4- استخدام وحدات تخزين لادوات العناية بالحديقة*


*لا تقومي بتخزين أدوات العناية بالحدائق داخل منزلك حتى لا تثير الفوضى، وايضا لا تتركيها مبعثرة في الحديقة، بل انتقي وحدة تخزين جميلة لترتيبها، فيمكن مثلا تخصيص طاولة بأدراج تخزين لهذه الغاية.*


*



*


*5- تفنني في اختيار طاولات القهوة في الحديقة*


*بدلا من استخدام طاولات القهوة المعتادة في الديكور الداخلي، قومي باعتماد طاولات بأفكار جذابة تناسب الحدائق وتضفي الحيوية على المكان، و يمكنك استخدام طاولة مبتكرة من منتجات الحدائق، يستخدم الجزء العُلوي منها لوضع صينية الشاي أو القهوة، والسفلي لزراعة النباتات المختلفة.*


*



*


*6- قومي بتقسيم المدخل إلى مناطق *


*مثلما تقومين بتقسيم الديكورات الداخلية للمنزل، قومي أيضا بترتيب الحديقة وتقسيمها، فاجعلي ركن لتناول الشاي، وركن للاطفال، وركن للقراءة، وركن للشواية والطهي، وغيرها حسب المساحة واحتياجاتك الشخصية.*


*



*


*7- الشرفة لأجواء ساحرة*


*اذا توفرت لديك المساحة، فانطلقي بتصميم شرفة مرتفعة قليلا عن الحديقة بدرجتين او ثلاث من السلالم، وسيصبح لديك مساحة رومانسية ساحرة للجلوس والاستمتاع بالافطار والقراءة. *


*



*


*8- انتقي اثاث من الجلد*


*تمر الحديقة بعوامل الطقس المختلفة من أمطار ورياح وأشعة الشمس، وهنا يجب انتقاء خامات معمرة للاثاث لا تتطلب تغييرا كل بضعة أشهر، لهذا اذا كانت لديك جلسة من دون سقف، فانتقي لها الأثاث الجلدي أو العضوي مثل البامبو والراتان، فهذه الخامات هي الاكثر عملية وتوفيرا.*


*



*


*9- استخدمي شاشة تلفزيون لتجمع العائلة*


*من قال ان سهرات السينما والبيتزا تناسب غرفة المعيشة فقط؟ انقلي عائلتك الى مستوى مختلف من الاثارة بالاستمتاع بمشاهدة الافلام والبرامج في الباحة الخارجية، وانتقي مكان لتثبيت الشاشة لا يعرضها لضوء الشمس، مع مراعاة ان تكون سهلة الفك في حالة الطقس الممطر او الرياح الشديدة.*


*



*


*10- مدفأة في الحديقة*


*هي فكرة غير معتادة، ولكن المدفأة ليست حكرا على غرفة الجلوس، فيمكنك الاستمتاع بجلسة عائلية دافئة في الخارج من خلال تصميم ركن أنيق للمدفأة، والاستمتاع بالحديقة في الجو البارد.*​


----------



## منار فتحي (18 أغسطس 2021)

5 نصائح لتتجنب تسرب المياه من السقف
تعد مشكلة تسرب المياه من أسقف المباني من المشاكل الخطيرة التي لابد من إيجاد حل نهائي لها، لأنها تتسبب في أضرار جسيمة تؤثر على المبنى، عبر تزايد نسبة الرطوبة الداخلية فيه، فضلا عن التسبب في أمراض متنوعة للأشخاص المقيمين في هذا المكان خاصة الأمراض الصدرية، كما أنها تعرض المبنى للتلف وتؤثر على عمره الإفتراضي، وتتساقط دهانات الأسقف ويصبح الشكل العام مشوها للغاية لذلك عليك إتباع عدد من النصائح، لتتجنب تسرب المياه من السقف والتعرض لهذه الخسائر.
بداية فإن التسربات المائية هي نوع من التسربات التي تحدث في جدران وأسقف المباني نتيجة وجود خلل في مواسير المياه، أو لأسباب أخرى أهمها عدم عزل الأسطح بشكل جيد، وله أنواع منها: التسربات الظاهرة التي تُرى بالعين المجردة، ومنها ماهو خفي لا يمكن اكتشافه إلا بالاستعانة بشركات متخصصة تعمل على كشفها باستخدام أحدث التقنيات المعتمدة.

5 نصائح لتتجنب تسرب المياه من السقف
تحديد مكان تسرب المياه
وأول ما ينبغي  فعله هو تحديد الأماكن الموجودة في الأسقف التي تعد مصدرا لتسرب المياه، ويتم ذلك من خلال خدمات كشف تسربات المياه التي تقوم بها الشركات المتخصصة، وتعمل على تحديد مكان تسريب المياه الظاهرة أو الخفية مهما كانت أسبابها، وتقوم الشركات بأداء هذه المهام باستخدام أدوات ومعدات حديثة دون حدوث تكسير أو تشويه المظهر الخارجي للمبنى.

تحديد السبب في تسرب المياه وعلاجه
بعد تحديد المكان الذي تتسرب منه المياه من الأسقف الداخلية للمبنى، تأتي خطوة اكتشاف السبب، والذي يتمثل إما في تسرب مياه الخزانات أو نزول الأمطار بشكل غزير، مع عدم وجود العزل الكافي، أو وجود تلف معين في وصلات ومواسير المياه، حتى يتسنى اتخاذ الإجراءات المناسبة التي تمنع حدوث تسرب المياه بشكل نهائي.

تنظيف الأسقف الداخلية للمباني
قبل القضاء على مشكلة التسريب بشكل نهائي لابد من تنظيف الأسقف، من حيث التخلص من تراكمات الطحالب الخضراء والبكتيريا، وتنظيف الأسقف بشكل كامل، ويتم ذلك بإستخدام أجهزة متخصصة لعمليات التنظيف الشاملة وإزالة جميع الأوساخ والأتربة والتوالف الموجودة حتى يتم العزل بشكل جيد.

علاج تصدعات وشقوق الأسقف
بعد عملية التنظيف يتم علاج الشروخ والتصدعات التي حدثت في الأسقف، وذلك من خلال الاستعانة بشركات متخصصة في مجال كشف تسربات، حيث تهتم بعلاج هذه المشاكل باستخدام مواد خاصة مانعة للتسرب.

بعد ذلك تقوم الشركة بعمل الدهان الخارجي للأسقف حتى يصبح المظهر العام لائقا ومتناسقا مع باقي الأسقف الداخلية للمنزل، وفي حالة أن الأجزاء المتضررة من الأسقف كانت صغيرة، فلا داعي لإهمالها وتجاهلها أو وضع حل لها دون وجود خبرات حقيقية في هذا المجال، لأن السقف سيعود للتسرب مجددا، ولن يتم حل المشكلة بشكل نهائي.

القيام بعملية الصيانة الدورية
تعتبر هذه النصيحة من أهم النصائح في الحفاظ على المباني بشكل عام، فلابد من الاهتمام بعملية الصيانة الدورية للأسقف الداخلية وكافة الأسطح الخارجية، والكشف بشكل دوري على وصلات المياه والخزانات العلوية للتأكد من عدم وجود أي تسريبات حيث تساعد الصيانة الدورية في إكتشاف المشكلة حال وجودها في وقت مبكر وعلاجها في أسرع وقت ممكن، وتجنب التعرض المخاطر التي تسببها تسربات المياه للأشخاص والمباني على حد سواء.

إن اتباع هذه النصائح، هو الحل المثالي لعلاج أي تسربات مياه تظهر في مكان ما على أسقف المنازل، وبالتالي  التخلص من المشاكل والخسائر المادية والمعنوية التي قد تسببها.


----------



## منار فتحي (18 أغسطس 2021)

شركة نقل اثاث بالرياض مع الفك والتركيب

شركة نقل اثاث بالرياض عمالة فلبينية لنقل العفش توفر لك خدمات مميزة في تقديم ارخص الاسعار نقل الاثاث في الرياض

شركة البيوت لنقل عفش بالرياض

هل ترغب في نقل العفش الخاص بك من مكان إلى مكان آخر؟ هل تبحث عن شركة نقل اثاث بالرياض وأفضل الحلول التي تضمن لك عملية نقل عفش ناجحة بدون خسائر في أي قطعة من العفش؟ يمكنك الاستعانة بشركة البيوت لنقل عفش بالرياض لضمان الحصول على خدمات عالية الجودة التي نقدمها لكافة عملائنا، تواصل معنا أينما كنت داخل الرياض نصلك في أسرع وقت.

شركة نقل اثاث بالرياض

يوجد العديد من شركات نقل عفش بالرياض مما يؤكد على ضرورة البحث الجيد والتدقيق قبل اختيار الشركة التي تتعامل معها، وذلك لتفادي حدوث مشاكل أثناء عملية نقل وتركيب الأثاث، ونحن في شركة البيوت لنقل عفش بالرياض

https://b-yout.com/نقل-اثاث-بالرياض/

 نضمن لك الحصول على مجموعة متميزة من الخدمات المرتبطة بنقل العفش بمستوى عالي من الجودة يصعب إيجاده في مكان آخر، كما نحرص على استخدام أحدث الأساليب والتقنيات المتطورة في نقل الأثاث لحمايته من الخدوش أو التلف كما نضمن لك حصولك على الأثاث الخاص بك والعفش الخاص بمنزلك كما كان وعدم وجود أي خدش فيه وهذا من ضمن شفافية شركتنا في التعامل مع العملاء والمصداقية التامة .

افضل شركة نقل اثاث بالرياض


عند التفكير في شركة نقل اثاث بالرياض ونقل اثاث بالرياض يجب التأكد من طبيعة شركة نقل عفش بالرياض التي تتعامل معها، ومن سمعتها ومصداقيتها، ونحن في شركة البيوت لنقل عفش بالرياض نحتل مكانة كبيرة ين شركات نقل العفش كما نعتبر افضل شركة نقل عفش بالرياض وذك بسبب المزايا التي نقدمها لعملائنا الكرام المتمثلة فيما يلي:

لدينا في شركة نقل اثاث بالرياض طاقم عمل متخصص وعلى درجة عالية من المهارة والكفاءة ومدرب على أحدث التقنيات والأساليب الحديثة والتي يجب أ تتم عن طريق عمال لديهم الخبرة والكفاءة في التعامل مع هذه الأساليب التي تحتاج إليها مراحل نقل عفش بالرياض
تتضمن العمالة في شركتنا العديد من الفئات مما يضمن تأدية الخدمات كما يجب أن يكون فهناك طاقم عمل متخصص في أعمال النجارة وما يرتبط بها من فك وتركيب الأثاث الخشبي، وطاقم عمل متخصص في تنظيف الأثاث وتلميعه بعد نقله، ولا يمكن نسيان فنيين الأجهزة الذين يقومون بفك وتركيب الأجهزة الكهربائية، بالإضافة إلى العمالة المتخصصة في تغليف العفش والأثاث قبل نقله بالأدوات والمواد المناسبة لحمايته من الضرر
نمتلك أسطول رائع من السيارات الضخمة التي تقوم بنقل العفش من مكانه إلى المكان الجديد وتتميز هذه السيارات بكونها مجهزة بشكل مثالي لتناسب نقل العفش والأثاث مع سائقين مدربين على قيادة هذه السيارات لنقل العفش
توفر شركتنا خدمات نقل اثاث بالرياض
https://b-yout.com/نقل-اثاث-بالرياض/

 بجميع أنواعه سواء أثاث شركة أو أثاث منزل وحتى أثاث الفنادق والمستشفيات، فلا نشترط نقل أثاث معين، يمكنك الاستفادة من خدماتنا في جميع الحالات
نتميز في شركة البيوت لنقل عفش بالرياض بالدقة والسرعة في تأدية الأعمال والإنجاز، حيث نهتم بتقديم مستوى عالي من الخدمة في وقت أقل لتقليل الوقت المستنفذ في عملية نقل العفش
تتميز الشركة بالسرعة في أداء العمل وفي أسرع وقت ويتم تحديد كل المواعيد المتفقة مع العميل ويتم معرفة الموعد الذي سوف يتسلم في العميل العفش الخاص به ويقوم العميل بتقييم الشركة من حيث الأداء والوقت وكفاءة العمل وهذا يتم في حال طلب الشركة ذلك لأن ذلك يزيد من شعبية الشركة في السوق ويؤدي إلى توافد العملاء إلى هذه الشركة 
شركة نقل اثاث بالرياض

ارخص شركه نقل اثاث بالرياض


نسعى في شركة البيوت لنقل عفش بالرياض إلى رضا العملاء وكسب ثقتهم، فأهم ما يشغلنا هو تقديم خدمات مميزة لا يمكن الحصول عليها في مكان آخر بأقل الأسعار، فعند إمعان النظر في اسعار شركات نقل العفش بالرياض ستجد ان أسعارنا هي الأقل بينهم يمكن القول بأنها أسعار تنافسية لا تقارن بجودة خدمات نقل العفش التي نقدمها لعملائنا، فماذا تنتظر للاتصال بنا.

ارقام شركة نقل اثاث بالرياض
0500001495


إذا كنت ترغب في التواصل معنا والاستمتاع بخدمات نقل عفش التي نقدمها والحصول على المزايا السابق ذكرها بأسعار منخفضة تنافس أسعار شركات نقل العفش بالرياض، مع ضمان نقل عفش بالرياض بدون خسائر أو أضرار كالخدوش أو الكسور أو التلف، اتصل بنا على الأرقام المخصصة التي تمنحك فرصة التواصل معنا وستجد طاقم عمل يحرص على تلبية طلباتك من خلال تقديم خدمة أكثر من رائعة.

لدينا في الشركة مجموعة من الموظفين القادرين على الرد على كافة الاستفسارات التي ترتبط بعملية نقل عفش في الرياض على مدار اليوم، فإذا كانت لديك أية تساؤلات أو شكوك يمكن الرد عليها وتوضيحها لمساعدتك على اتخاذ القرار الصحيح، وذلك بالإضافة إلى الإفصاح عن الأسعار الخاصة بالخدمات التي ترغب في الحصول عليها لتكوين فكرة مسبقة عن التكلفة الكلية.

شركة نقل اثاث شمال الرياض

نقدم لك خدمة فك وتركيب ونقل الاثاث في مناطق شمال الرياض مثل قرناطة، والربيع، والملقا، والواحة، والرائد، والنفل، والمرسلات وغيرها من المناطق التي تغطيها الشركة، فعند حاجتك إلى شركة نقل اثاث اتصل بنا لنرسل لك طاقم عمل مدرب يمتلك خبرة جيدة في مجال نقل عفش بالرياض للحفاظ على قطع الاثاث وتفادي التكاليف اللازمة لإصلاح التلف الناتج عن التعامل مع شركات غير موثوقة.

تقوم الشركة بعمل حفظ كامل للمستلزمات الخاصة بك وتغليفهم بشكل أمن جدا بحيث لا يمكن أن تنكسر أو تتلف أي من العفش المتواجد في سيارة النقل الخاصة بالشركة وتقوم الشركة بمجموعة من الخدمات المميزة مثل نقل العفش من منزل لأخر ويتم ذلك في سيارات حديثة وكبيرة وتتسع لعفش كبير للغاية

نقل عفش مع التغليف بالرياض

تعتبر مرحلة التغليف أحد أهم مراحل عملية نقل العفش والأثاث، فعند تغليف قطع الاثاث بشكل جيد تضمن سلامة كل قطعة منها، ولا يمكن الاعتماد في تغليف العفش باختلاف طبيعته وأنواعه على طريقة واحدة، ونحن في شركتنا نضمن لك عملية تغليف بمستوى احترافي تناسب كل قطعة في العفش، وفيما يلي خدمة نقل عفش مع التغليف التي نقدمها لعملائنا:

تغليف عفش الغرفة الرئيسية(غرفة النوم) ويتم تغليف الخشب باستخدام الكرتون أو الأكياس البلاستيكية القوية والتي تعمل على حماية الخشب والزجاج لفترات طويلة دون وجود أي أتربه عليه أو تراكمها
تعبئة وتغليف الملابس في صناديق الخزانة التي تحتوي على حامل لوضع شماعات الملابس للحفاظ على الملابس من التجاعيد وإغلاق الصناديق بشكل محكم بحيث لا تصل الأتربة إلى الملابس من الداخل فيؤدي إلى إتساخها لذا يتم تغليفها جيدا
تعبئة مستحضرات التجميل وأدوات المكياج في صناديق منفصلة أو حقيبة بعيداً عن الملابس
وضع حشوات من الورق في الأحذية وتعبئتها في صناديق خاصة لحمايتها من الضغط أثناء نقل العفش
تعبئة المفروشات والملاءات في أكياس الضغط لتقليل المساحة التي تحتاج إليها هذه القطع
تغليف المراتب في الأكياس المخصصة لها لحمايتها من التلف خلال النقل
فك وتغليف الأثاث المصنوع من الخشب بقطع من القماش الثقيل أو ورق مقوى للحفاظ عليها من الخدوش
تغليف الصور واللوحات والمرايا بالأكياس والكرتون المموج أو أكياس الفقاقيع ووضعها في صندوق خاص لحمايتها من التحطم والكسر
تغليف عفش المطبخ
لدينا نحن شركة نقل عفش بالرياض خبرة كبيرة في تغليف أدوات المطبخ التي تحتاج إلى عناية خاصة نظراً لحساسيتها الشديدة للكسر والتحطم، حيث نعتمد في تغليف أدوات المطبخ على أساليب تعبئة وتغليف على درجة عالية من الاحترافية والكفاءة كما يلي:

تعبئة الأطباق في صناديق مع الفصل بين الأطباق بشريحة من الكرتون المموج أو اكياس الفقاقيع
تغليف الملاعق والأدوات الصغيرة في أكياس لتفادي ضياعها
استخدام اكياس الفقاقيع في تغليف الأكواب لحمايتها من التحطم
تغليف الأجهزة الكهربائية ببطاطين الفيبر التي تحميها من التصادم أثناء عملية نقل العفش بالرياض، وذلك بعد تنظيف الأجهزة جيداً وفك وصلات الصرف والمياه في الغسالة او غسالة الأطباق
تغليف قطع الديكور
نهتم بقطع الديكور نظرا لارتفاع أسعارها وقيمتها الكبيرة لدى العملاء، فنقوم بتغليفها باستخدام أحدث الأدوات مثل الكرتون المموج الذي يحمي التحف من التصادم والتحطم أو أكياس الفقاقيع، وفي بعض الأحيان نقوم باستخدام شرائح الفوم
تعبئة التحف كبيرة الحجم في صناديق مصنوعة من الخشب بعد تغليفها بشكل محكم
نقل عفش بالرياض
https://b-yout.com/نقل-اثاث-بالرياض/

تتعدد المناطق الموجودة في الرياض ولكننا نحرص على تقديم خدماتنا في كافة المناطق الموجودة في الرياض لتغطيتها بالكامل، وخاصة شرق الرياض ومناطقها الربوة، والحمراء، والروضة، والخليج، والريان، والسلام، وغرناطة، والقدس، واليرموك، والجزيرة، وقرطبة، والقادسية، والسلام وغيرها من مناطق شرق الرياض، فيمكنك الاستعاضة عن نقل العفش بنفسك بشركة نقل العفش بالرياض المتخصصة في مجال نقل العفش لتقليل الخسائر الناتجة عن عملية نقل العفش وانعدامها.

ما الفائدة التي تعود عليك عند الاعتماد في نقل العفش على نفسك؟ تؤدي هذه الطريقة إلى فقد الكثير من الوقت والجهد، وزيادة احتمال تعريض قطع الاثاث والعفش إلى التلف والتحطيم أثناء النقل وتحريكها، مما يؤكد على أهمية التعاقد مع شركة متخصصة في أعمال نقل الاثاث التي تعتمد على خطة محكمة تساهم في تقليل الخسائر المحتملة، فلا تتردد في التعامل معنا في شركة البيوت لنقل عفش بالرياض.

شركات نقل وتركيب الاثاث
نقدم لكل عملائنا بعض الخدمات التي تساهم في رفع مستوى عملية نقل العفش بالرياض، وأهمها فك وتركيب قطع الأثاث حيث نعتمد طرق فعالة واحترافية في هذا الصدد لا يمكن الحصول عليها في شركات نقل وتركيب الأثاث، ونظراً لطبيعة قطع الأثاث وحجمها الضخم ووزنها الثقيل نحرص على إتمام نقلها عن طريق اتباع مجموعة من الإجراءات كما يلي:

يقوم فريق عمل متخصص في أعمال النجارة بفك قطع الاثاث التي يمكن فكها
تجميع القطع المعدنية والمسامير المستخدمة في ربط قطع الأثاث في صندوق صغير أو كيس
تغليف كل قطعة من الأثاث بعد الفك على حدا باستخدام قطع من القماش أو البلاستيك للحفاظ عليها من الخدوش أو التلف خلال عملية النقل
تعبئة قطع الأثاث في صناديق متخصصة كبيرة الحجم لنقلها بسهولة
نقل عفش بالرياض إلى المكان الجديد وتفريغها من الصندوق في حضور فريق عمل متخصص في أعمال فك وتركيب الأثاث ليقوم بتركيبها مرة أخرى في المكان المناسب
هل تقتصر خدماتنا على نقل عفش بالرياض؟
نتميز في شركة البيوت لنقل عفش الرياض بكوننا افضل شركة نقل عفش بالرياض، ولكن هذا ليس من فراغ فلدينا ما يؤهلنا لنكون رقم واحد في خدمة نقل اثاث بالرياض وذلك بسبب خدماتنا التي تمتد لتشمل بعض الأمور التي تمنحك الراحة التامة عند التعامل معنا أهمها ما يلي:

تحديد الكيفية المناسبة لتوزيع قطع الاثاث في المكان الجديد وذلك وفقاً لمساحة وطبيعة هذا المكان، فهناك ضرورة لملائمة حجم الاثاث للمكان، وشكل الديكور الجديد
عمل مقارنة لتحديد الفروق بين مساحة المكان القديم والمكان الجديد وعدد الغرف للتعرف على الكيفية السليمة لاستغلال كل مساحة او ركن داخل المكان الجديد
تقديم مجموعة من الاقتراحات والحلول للعفش والأثاث الجديد الذي يحتاج إليه المكان الجديد وهذا ما يحتاجه العميل في وضع ديكورات خاصة بمنزله حيث تتميز الشركة بأن لديها كتالوج أوكتيب لمجموعة من الديكورات المختلفة لمختلف الأماكن كما توجد بعض التصميمات على الموقع الخاص بنا
 في شركة نقل اثاث بالرياض نعمل على استخدام قطع الاثاث المتناسقة مع بعضها البعض وتجنب الدمج بين قطع غير متناسقة حتى لا تضر بالشكل العام

كما تتميز الشركه فى بعض الخدمات الاخرى

شركة نقل اثاث بالرياض

شركة رش مبيدات بالرياض

نقل اثاث بالرياض


شركة تنظيف بالرياض

شركة تخزين اثاث بالرياض

نقل عفش بالرياض

شركة تنظيف منازل بالرياض

شركة تخزين عفش بالرياض


رش مبيدات بالرياض


----------



## candy shop (20 أغسطس 2021)

*حلو اوي لفيلا
شكراااااااااااااااا مارى
​*


----------



## النهيسى (19 سبتمبر 2021)

موضوع رائع جدا شكراااااااااااااا​


----------

